# Surfside is Heating Up 3-13-2018



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I got the last minute opportunity to hit the beach yesterday afternoon so I quickly threw all my gear in the ruck and headed down to fight the spring breakers for a spot. I stopped at Hookers and picked up a pound of super fresh dead shrimp that were large enough for table fair. While beach within Surfside city limits looked to be crowded the west end wasn't too busy. I picked one of favorite spots 5-6 miles from the pass. The surf was 1-2 ft and the water was a light olive color with defined sand streaks over the bars. It looked like it should be full of specks but the water temp just isn't quite there I don't think. I hit the beach around 3:30 and fished the tail end of the incoming tide. I immediately started catching whiting and even had some doubles in the first gut on shrimp flavored Fishbites in electric chicken tipped with peel shrimp on a small kahle double drop rig. A fat croaker found the set up so irresistible that he ate both drops! I now had some real bait and placed cut whiting in the first and second gut. The first to take the cut whiting was a solid Gaftop coming it at 6+ lbs. I wish I could catch one like that for the STAR. I also managed to catch two bull reds 20lbs and 22lbs between 35 and 40 inches. The real excitement of the afternoon was the POMPANO I caught! That Pomp made for a good dinner with left over shrimp from the bait shop. When the tide slacked for the 6pm high tide the action died and we headed home. The surf is starting to heat and will soon going to come alive with action. I can't wait!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report and nice fish


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

Sweet man nice fish!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome, I should of stayed beachfront man! I rocked the Jetty with a pint of live horse shrimp that didnâ€™t work. Wasnâ€™t much shrimp in the pint and nothing wanted them big suckers. Caught whiting that weâ€™re no bigger than the shrimp and one bonnethead. Enjoy the pompano!


----------



## SurfsideShane (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the great report and congrats on some cool catches!

I drove out this (Wed) morning to check things out and conditions were nice. Too bad I had to work.

-Shane


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SurfsideShane said:


> Thanks for the great report and congrats on some cool catches!
> 
> I drove out this (Wed) morning to check things out and conditions were nice. Too bad I had to work.
> 
> -Shane


Going to buy some gear (hate buying same thing twice **** looters) and give it a go sat, see what's cracking.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

We didn't get JACK at Surfside. Tide pushing in during the afternoon. Kids got whiting but nothing going on not even a sailcat. You know it's bad when a chunk of whiting doesn't get chewed up by catfish. Threw fresh cracked crab and even they came back just like when they were casted after soaking for an hour. Water was too clear for my liking.









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

